# ...and here she is



## bsalami (Feb 19, 2006)

Just got her built over the weekend.

Full Campy Record, Chris King headset, Kestrel EMS PRO handlebar, Ksyrium SL wheels, Speedplays, Deda Newton stem, old faithful tried and true Flite Ti saddle.

16 lbs










Comments appreciated.


----------



## blandin (Jan 9, 2005)

Very nice Colnago. Congratulations.


----------



## PeatD (Jun 24, 2005)

*mmm*

Great bike, but the tape completes it.


----------

